
Google’s AMP reviewed as a developer - yvoschaap2
https://medium.com/@yvoschaap/googles-amp-reviewed-as-a-developer-19734198c9b1#.vvwyi1cfm
======
BoorishBears
Anecdotal, but the only AMP page I've visited is Reddit and it doesn't load
for me on an iPhone 6 in Chrome.

~~~
bpicolo
Same, but Safari.

------
Zikes
> Only Google will crawl it

Not true: [http://venturebeat.com/2016/09/23/bing-for-android-and-
ios-a...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/09/23/bing-for-android-and-ios-adopts-
amp-in-search-results/)

------
yvoschaap2
All the way in the bottom also a reaction by lead AMP product team member.

~~~
FloNeu
What do you mean? I just watched at the project and it looks pretty promising
to me? The AMP Product team rejected AMP as failure? If you got some links, i
would be interested. all the best

~~~
Navarr
At the bottom of the linked medium article (after the article ends) are
reaction/replies from a AMP engineer.

